# Hexohm Engraving



## GerritVisagie (12/11/18)

Hey guys, so I've spent the last two weeks exploring all my options in Rustenburg to find someone who can engrave/ laser etch a picture onto my Hex door but everyone has some sort of story a out hoe they can't guarantee how it will come out, or their machine cannot engrave into metal things.

So here we go, I'm looking for someone who has done this, or something similar before.
Someone who can guarantee their work(yes, I'm that full of nonsense, no I won't want him to replace my Hex, but I need to know it won't be necessary).

Any suggestions??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (12/11/18)

@Anvil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (12/11/18)

@hands but will have to post it to him. Bespoke work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/11/18)

@Rob Fisher had his Dvarw engraved too, I think by hands? Please confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Rob Fisher had his Dvarw engraved too, I think by hands? Please confirm.



Yip Jacques aka Hands did indeed do the engraving on my Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/11/18)

Thanx gents, will pm hands, see if he has time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

andro said:


> View attachment 151178
> @hands but will have to post it to him. Bespoke work.


that is such a great piece.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------

